# Target shot with Ruger Blackhawk Air Rifle - with pics



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Target shot with Ruger Blackhawk Air Rifle - with pics

After, many pellets I finally got the scope zeroed and it appears to be holding zero.

First, I fired three Crosman 7.9-8.0 g (I weighed them) pellets at the top right, made some scope adjustments and fired three more at the center, made some more scope adjustments and fired at the bottom left. I chronied them and average fps is 843.5 See the following target pic.









From the following pic, you can see a dime can cover any of the groups.









I have some Crosman Pointed pellets who weighed in at 7.4-7.5 g, chronied at 898.3 fps on average. So I fired some of them at the top left. They didn't group well - I really didn't expect the same POI, but I did expect some smaller groups.

Today I recieved some AWS Meist. FP and some Crosman 8 g pointed pellets. I'm looking forward to seeing how well they do.

Here's the Ruger Blackhawk. Under $100 from Sportsman's Guide - it comes with the air rifle scope..









Hack


----------

